# My Wife, Lynda Lawless, is Having Trouble Logging-In



## Leif (Feb 22, 2013)

Whenever she tries to log-in she gets a message that the password she has entered is incorrect, or something about there being no email for her.  She, Lynda Lawless, doesn't know what to do to solve the problem.  Any help that you could offer would be appreciated.  Her absence is holding up our game.  If there's a way to re-set her id, that might be preferable, if she wouldn't lose anything she's accumulated so far.  She did tell me in no uncertain terms that was important to her.  If she loses any XP or anything, I fear that my home situation may become, um, chillier, shall we say.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 22, 2013)

Optimally, she could remember her password.  Failing that, if she drops me an email from her registered email account (which is a Yahoo account) I can give her a new password manually.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 22, 2013)

Test


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks, Morrus.  She has her password stored elsewhere on her computer, but she claims that it won't get her logged-in.  I'll tell her to drop you an email.  I'll look around and see if I can find the address that she should use to write to you.


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2013)

I looked and couldn't find your address, Morrus, care to share?  It couldn't be as easy as Morrus@Enworld.org, could it??  Guess maybe it is!  How about that.  I'll have her write you as soon as she gets home.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 22, 2013)

Leif said:


> I looked and couldn't find your address, Morrus, care to share?




Bottom of every page. Or in a box on the front page.



> It couldn't be as easy as Morrus@Enworld.org, could it??




Nope!



> Guess maybe it is!  How about that.  I'll have her write you as soon as she gets home.




Not at that address!


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2013)

Heh!  Ok.  I'll tell her to click the *Contact Morrus* link.


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2013)

I told her yesterday.  She'll get around to it soon, I hope.


----------



## Leif (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks  [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], she's back!


----------



## Morrus (Feb 26, 2013)

Leif said:


> Thanks  [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], she's back!




I didn't do anything!


----------



## Leif (Feb 26, 2013)

Morrus said:


> I didn't do anything!



Apparently then, you can do nothing with the best of 'em, because she said that she tried again doing the same thing she had been doing but was able to get in and change her password this time.  *shrug*  Anyway, there is joy in Mudville again.


----------

